# Wales V Iran



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2022)

Kicking off shortly.

Luckily am not working today, so will be able to watch.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Bloody hell that Iranian anthem was tough


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

I've got it on in the background whilst working. Looked like the Iranians reluctantly sang the anthem this time


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

I had forgotten just how much I hate vuvuzuelas.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I had forgotten just how much I hate vuvuzuelas.


Listening to it on the radio (got loads of work to do) and those things are loud. Sounds like a lively crowd.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

That looked offside!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2022)

It was


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Listening to it on the radio (got loads of work to do) and those things are loud. Sounds like a lively crowd.


Too loud for singing. Hate the fuckers


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Bloody hell that Iranian anthem was tough



I wish they'd just ban anthems. I mean they ban gay pride armbands and remembrance poppies for political reasons. Yet they allow God Save the King. And they're all mostly shit songs anyway. The French one's a good tune (although political as well - translation below)



> Arise, children of the Fatherland
> Our day of glory has arrived
> Against us the bloody flag of tyranny
> is raised; the bloody flag is raised.
> ...


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Politely Petcha you're on a Wales thread talking about banning anthems? Now, if that was a World Cup


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

_The old land of my fathers is dear to me 
Land of poets, singers, and great famous people 
Her warriors and great patriots 
For freedom lost their blood 

Country! Country! I am faithful to my country 
As long as the sea serves as a wall for this cherished place 
O may the language endure_


----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

Good game this.. beats working.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 25, 2022)

1-0 to Iran is my prediction. They are the more dangerous side


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2022)

Hard work for the wales here


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> 1-0 to Iran is my prediction. They are the more dangerous side


Just hit both posts


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2022)

Wales so lucky. Iran hit both posts.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just hit both posts


They just need to get it in the bit b in the middle!


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Hennessy lucky not to get sent off there


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Hennessy lucky not to get sent off there



He's off!!! VAR


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Ok now sent off


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

That's a straight red! Lucky Wales.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm clearly a bit behind on iplayer


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2022)

Wales have been shocking - Iran deserve this, it'll be a travesty if they don't get a winner.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Watching it on Fox Sports where they have some American refereeing 'expert' who said nope straight yellow and then had to backtrack as the ref was called to the monitor.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Wales have been shocking - Iran deserve this, it'll be a travesty if they don't get a winner.


They playing much better than did against England


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> They playing much better than did against England


wales have a rather smaller budget for bribes


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> They playing much better than did against England


Yup , different formation as well.


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

I can’t understand the red card. Keeper intentionally went for the ball and there was another welsh player in the vicinity.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

Wales and Iran proving that a 0-0 score can still mean a really exciting game! One of the best I've seen so far.

This is the tournament where a lot of countries not traditionally considered footballing nations have come into their own. I was impressed with Iran when they played England.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I can’t understand the red card. Keeper intentionally went for the ball and there was another welsh player in the vicinity.


Sent off for dangerous play, not because he was the last man.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I can’t understand the red card. Keeper intentionally went for the ball and there was another welsh player in the vicinity.


Hahahaah.  He ran twenty yards to knee him in the head!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Hahahaah.  He ran twenty yards to knee him in the head!


who among us hasn't run 20 yards to knee someone in the head?


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Iran score


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Sent off for dangerous play, not because he was the last man.


Yeah, 5Live commentators said that if that happened with an outfield player anywhere on the pitch it'd be a straight red.

Anyway 1-0.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 25, 2022)

That was a proper goal!


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

Gotta say Iran deserved that. By far the better team.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Iran score


With quite a banger!


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

2 -0


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Deserved you have to say


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2022)

After his Nazi salute, Hennessey does some goosestepping.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Fucking gutted but Wales ran out of the luck they've been riding all game. In neither match have they looked like the team I saw qualify.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

'We're in the twelfth minute of nine added on'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

Brutal ending. 

Wales just couldn’t get it together. Shame.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

The combination of Iran all fired up after their England defeat and a Wales team who simply weren't good enough, they deserve the win  😢


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 25, 2022)

Great game!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2022)

Great to see Iran win with all that's happening back home.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

The stats they just flashed up on the BBC coverage say that Iran was comprehensively better, in every single category.

Wtf was the goalkeeper doing running 20 yards to Kung fu kick a striker in the head. And then casually stroll away


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Hahahaah.  He ran twenty yards to knee him in the head!


_Unintentionally_.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

As a neutral, it was a superb game even if the quality of the football was obvs not high standard given the teams involved. But that goalkeeper. It wasn't just a foul. It was the foul of the tournament, unlikely to be bettered.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2022)

Haven't actually watched a full match yet , haven't got into it as I have with previous World Cups. Didn't catch this one , glad I didn't tbf.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I can’t understand the red card. Keeper intentionally went for the ball and there was another welsh player in the vicinity.


my take, for what its worth, He made a legal attempt to compete for a 50/50 ball. he didnt make contact and the Iranian player ran into him. No intent at all. Another defender, so he wasn't last defender. Cant see why its a red.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Sent off for dangerous play, not because he was the last man.


what was dangerous ?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

1927 said:


> my take, for what its worth, He made a legal attempt to compete for a 50/50 ball. he didnt male contact and the Iranian player ran into him. No intent at all. Another defender, so he wasn't last defender. Cant see why its a red.



Because he could have broken the guy's face? He thought he was Bruce Lee for a moment. Bonkers. How the ref didn't immediately send him off god knows. He must have been well behind the play.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

oryx said:


> 'We're in the twelfth minute of nine added on'


because there were other delays in the 9 minutes, whats so difficult to understand?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Because he could have broken the guy's face? He thought he was Bruce Lee for a moment. Bonkers. How the ref didn't immediately send him off god knows. He must have been well behind the play.


he didnt aim at the player tho. he has to be allowed to compete for the ball.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

1927 said:


> he didnt aim at the player tho. he has to be allowed to compete for the ball.



You can't go flying in that high at that speed. He's a very lucky boy he didn't make contact.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Because he could have broken the guy's face? He thought he was Bruce Lee for a moment. Bonkers. How the ref didn't immediately send him off god knows. He must have been well behind the play.


Ok, on that basis how about the kick to keiffer Moore's head in first half?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> You can't go flying in that high at that speed. He's a very lucky boy he didn't make contact.


so you agree, he didnt make contact. so how a red card?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

Just for your own reference 1927

Fifa's blocked the actual footage

but here it is from another source


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Just for your own reference 1927



Im well aware of the situation thanks, no need for the video. No intent, no malice, no actual contact with the attacker.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

1927 said:


> Im well aware of the situation thanks, no need for the video. No intent, no malice, no actual contact with the attacker.



Lolz. I do admire your patriotism. But you're the only person on the planet who thinks that wasn't a straight red. Read the other forums. Even every single Welsh poster agree it was a red.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

I meant he didn't make contact with his boot. He did with his knee.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2022)

Haha, I know 'my side right or wrong' is a football fan basic but there are limits.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Probably a tournament too far for some of the squad but tactically I struggle to understand some of the choices. Why we set up differently to in qualification, why Ampadu was left so isolated, why Allen came on so late, why Ramsey and Bale weren't used more as power subs. Ramsey should have been off well before the obvious red card, and I love Ramsey. 

It still doesn't take away from the achievement of getting there, that'll be the long term feeling, but today I'm feeling the soreness of what might have been. Hope they go out and give it everything in the final game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> why Ramsey and Bale weren't used more as power subs. Ramsey should have been off well before the obvious red card, and I love Ramsey.



I've seen a bit of talk this afternoon about how Bale and Ramsay are past it now but to be fair I think it would be a hell of a brave call to start without them. For all they might be a bit past their best who is more likely to come up with a goal, those two even as they are now or whoever the backups would have been? I'm a big fan of Brennan Johnson as he was a massive part of Lincoln's run to the League One playoffs a couple of seasons ago but he's never going to be a Bale.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've seen a bit of talk this afternoon about how Bale and Ramsay are past it now but to be fair I think it would be a hell of a brave call to start without them. For all they might be a bit past their best who is more likely to come up with a goal, those two even as they are now or whoever the backups would have been? I'm a big fan of Brennan Johnson as he was a massive part of Lincoln's run to the League One playoffs a couple of seasons ago but he's never going to be a Bale.


They've come on at half time / as subs before, albeit because of injury. It's arguable given their lack of match fitness that would be a better use of their still massive talents. I want Bale to stay on for the next Euros campaign, but I'm not sure we should expect constant 90 min shifts from him anymore.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> They've come on at half time / as subs before, albeit because of injury. It's arguable given their lack of match fitness that would be a better use of their still massive talents. I want Bale to stay on for the next Euros campaign, but I'm not sure we should expect constant 90 min shifts from him anymore.



Not in a World Cup finals game though tbf. I mean obviously with the benefit of hindsight Wales lost so it didn't work, but I can see why the manager would want to stick to the formula that's worked so well for them over the last few tournaments - essentially 9 solid hard workers plus one world class player up front and one very good player just behind him.  Maybe using them as subs might have worked better but equally it could have ended up in the same place with people going 'why wouldn't you start Bale' IMO.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Not in a World Cup finals game though tbf. I mean obviously with the benefit of hindsight Wales lost so it didn't work, but I can see why the manager would want to stick to the formula that's worked so well for them over the last few tournaments - essentially 9 solid hard workers plus one world class player up front and one very good player just behind him.  Maybe using them as subs might have worked better but equally it could have ended up
> with people going 'why wouldn't you start Bale' IMO.


They were both used more sparingly in qualification matches, to better effect. I would have started Bale vs USA, but arguably he should have been subbed today. I don't think they're passed it, but it isn't 2016.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

Sky News nailing as always


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As a neutral, it was a superb game even if the quality of the football was obvs not high standard given the teams involved. But that goalkeeper. It wasn't just a foul. It was the foul of the tournament, unlikely to be bettered.


So we'll have to settle for Best Foul and Best Anthem.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

Have to say this was way more exciting to watch than England v USA!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2022)

editor said:


> So we'll have to settle for Best Foul and *Best Anthem*.


That reminds me, Italy are not there. I miss them though given the current state of their government it's not a country that should get a nationalistic boost at the moment.
I've never really liked the World Cup that much as it's really just a bunch of sports washing by pretty shit countries trying to deflect things through moneyball, the sport of the people.


----------

